# The Best Taijutsu



## Kazekage94 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rank based on who has the best Taijutsu

Using these Characters(I realize I may not have gotten all of them)

Neji
Hiashi
Itachi
Sasuke
Kakashi
Lee
Guy
Madara
Naruto(Sage Mode)
Naruto(KCM Mode)
Killer B
Nagato


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 29, 2013)

Weps included:

B
Asuma
Guy/Hiashi
Madara/Itachi?

Thats if we are talking about skill, if we are talking about just overpowering then obviously Naruto would be at the top then probably B, Asuma, Hiashi, Guy. But honestly, its hard to actually judge.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 29, 2013)

This is just based on fighting, no jutsu allowed. B can have his weapons included of course. Guy can also have his included. I forgot about Asuma


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 29, 2013)

Purely in terms of skill, this is my guess:

1. Gai/Hiashi/Lee
2. Killer B/Itachi/Nagato/Kakashi/Madara/Neji
3. Naruto/Sasuke


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2013)

Lee's also a 5 in the databooks.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 29, 2013)

As far as "skill" in taijutsu this is *my* list. I can give reasoning if need be.

Naruto (Sage Mode)
Madara
Hiashi/Guy
Neji/Lee
Killer B
Asuma
Itachi
Kakashi/Sasuke
Naruto (KCM)
Nagato


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 29, 2013)

Neji and Lee over B?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> As far as "skill" in taijutsu this is *my* list. I can give reasoning if need be.
> 
> Naruto (Sage Mode)
> Madara
> ...



May I ask why you placed Killer B below Neji and Lee


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 29, 2013)

Who's overall the strongest using just taijutsu:

- Gai
- SM Naruto
- KCM Naruto
- Bee/Madara/Hiashi
- Itachi
- Sasuke/Kakashi
- Lee
- Neiji
- Nagato


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 29, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> May I ask why you placed Killer B below Neji and Lee



Do his swords count as taijutsu?


----------



## Jad (Jul 29, 2013)

In terms of Taijutsu skill:

*1. *Gai [It's stated in the Databook his the best Taijutsu user and knows all styles]
*2. *Hiashi [He has a range of Taijutsu techniques that aren't conventional and limit him to close quarters - such as Kaiten and Air Palm]
*3. *Killer Bee [His Kenjutsu is able to force people back as skilled as Itachi]
*4. *Neji [Only because he has a style and is considered in the databook to be the best gentle first user]
*5. *Itachi/Madara/Kakashi/Lee/Mifune/Asuma/Hidan [Lee may have a 5 in Taijutsu but it's really hurt him to have that credit in the manga for feats]
*5. *Naruto/Sasuke [Skill doesn't change, whether in base or sage mode]

Now if I was to rank them in who is the strongest based on Taijutsu fights:

*1. *Gai [Gates]
*2.* Hiashi [Air Palm]
*3.* Killer Bee [Durability and his unorthodox seven sword style]
*4. *KCM Naruto/Sage Mode Naruto [Durability, frog Kumite and chakara arms that can crush blocks of cement]
*5. *Lee [Gates - Ura renge and an increase in strength]
*6.* Mifune/Asuma [I think Chakara flow works against the guys in 7th position - I also do not consider it Ninjutsu - if it is, they hit 7th position]
*7.* Kakashi/Itachi/Madara/Neji[Madara is a tricky beast - but I firmly believe Lee's boost from the Kyuubi chakara is not as much as 5th Gated Lee. If Kakashi's raiton flow is not considered ninjutsu he hits 6th position]
*8. *Sasuke [If raiton flow is not considered ninjutsu he hits 6th position]

I think I stuffed up somewhere. I made too many comments.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 29, 2013)

Cant find the page but apparently the databook says Asuma is "Konoha's foremost skill in the village with close-ranged melee combat"


----------



## Jad (Jul 29, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Cant find the page but apparently the databook says Asuma is "Konoha's foremost skill in the village with close-ranged melee combat"



I know the one your talking about, but his Databook score from the same databook you reference him is a 4.5 Although I do agree he is one of the best, next to someone like Kakashi.

But according to the Databook:

Gai is "_the greatest taijutsu user in Konoha village_" [] (Let alone Hiashi having a 5 in Taijutsu)
_"Gai is also highly proficient with weapons."_ []
_"A master of hand-to-hand combat"_ []
_"Specialized Technique: all taijutsu"_ []

His also mastered a way to fight specifically by looking at the feet, something Asuma said that only Gai was able to do. Then you have his feats that speak for themselves in the Manga, I think that is one too many notches above Asuma.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 29, 2013)

1) Gai
2) Hiashi
3) Sage Mode Naruto
4) *Ei/Sandaime Raikage*
5) Killer Bee
6) *Mifune*
7) *Tsunade*
8) Rock Lee
9) Neji
10) Madara
11) *Asuma*
12) *Hidan*
13) Itachi
14) Kakashi
15) Sasuke
16) *Hiruzen*
17) KCM Naruto
18) Nagato

Other taijutsu expert were forgotten, so I went ahead and added them to my list.​​


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> I know the one your talking about, but his Databook score from the same databook you reference him from is a 4.5 Although I do agree he is one of the best, next to someone like Kakashi.
> 
> But according to the Databook:
> 
> ...



I understand where you're coming from but the way I see it based on your provided links is Asuma with his weps> Guy because even though Guy is praised highly it is mostly in taijutsu (and being a master of hand to hand does not necessarily mean the best) and to my knowledge taijutsu dosent include weps. Close quarters melee combat encompasses both taijutsu and weapons and the databook says Asuma is the best in this aspect. While I dont disagree that Guy is better in taijutsu, based strictly on the databook I would say Asuma is capable of beating him and even though this thread says taijutsu it has weps included.

But again I understand according to the manga because Asuma has almost no feats.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 29, 2013)

Skill:

1. Maito Gai (fucking beast)
2. Hiashi
3. Madara
4. Itachi/Kakashi/Lee/Neji
5. Killer B
6. Naruto/Sasuke
7. Nagato

Overall (kenjutsu/ninjutsu included):

1. Maito Gai 
2. Madara
3. Killer B/SM Naruto (swordplay and Kawazu Kumite) 
4. Kakashi (chakra-infused weapons and great skill)
5. Hiashi
6. Itachi/Lee/KCM Naruto
7. Sasuke
8. Nagato


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> 1) Gai
> 2) Hiashi
> 3) Sage Mode Naruto
> 4) *Ei/Sandaime Raikage*
> ...



Why is KCM Naruto so low, under guys like Hiruzen, Sasuke, Mifune, etc. He matched Itachi, so he should be next to Itachi.

Also, why isn't Lee next to or right behind Gai.  The Hidden Lotus, and Hachimon in general really, is the most skillful & powerful Taijutsu next to Gai's own techniques. Hiashi hasn't shown any Taijutsu on their level. Hiashi hasn't really proven to be superior to Naruto's Frog Style either.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 29, 2013)

In terms of out right skill...

1. Gai
2. Hiashi
3. Killer B
4. Madara
5. Itachi/Lee/Neji
6. Nagato/Naruto(RM/SM don't improve skill)
7. Kakashi
8. Sasuke


----------



## trance (Jul 29, 2013)

1. Gai 
2. Hiashi
3. SM Naruto
4. Bee
5. Madara/Hashirama
6. KCM Naruto
7. Itachi/Kakashi
8. Kakuzu
9. Hidan/Asuma
10. Sasuke/Tsunade/Ei/Minato
11. Lee/Neji
12. Nagato


----------



## Senkou (Jul 29, 2013)

Vice said:


> Lee's also a 5 in the databooks.





So does Hiruzen.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Naruto(RM/SM don't improve skill)



False. _Kawazu Kumite_ is a style Naruto has mastered, but can only use in Sage Mode. His skill with that is obviously above his Base form skills.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 29, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Why is KCM Naruto so low, under guys like Hiruzen, Sasuke, Mifune, etc. He matched Itachi, so he should be next to Itachi.



KCM Naruto has speed but, as far as I'm concerned thats all he has. I don't remember him tangoing with Itachi for prolonged periods of time (though I could be wrong), and I've yet to see any overly-impressive maneuvers from him.  



> Also, why isn't Lee next to or right behind Gai.  The Hidden Lotus, and Hachimon in general really, is the most skillful & powerful Taijutsu next to Gai's own techniques. Hiashi hasn't shown any Taijutsu on their level. Hiashi hasn't really proven to be superior to Naruto's Frog Style either.



Because Lee isn't famed as Konoha's greatest taijutsu user, he has yet to use Morning Peacock or Afternoon Tiger, and he hasn't shown the same versaility Gai has shown with his taijutsu - where he can use both unarmed _and_ armed combat, and fight a veteran opponent by simply looking at their feet.

Hiashi is presumably as fast as Neji is, and (if I recall correctly) possessed a larger Kaiten than his nephew. He can use Vacuum Wall Palm by himself and on a huge scale, and with enough force to deflect a Juubi tail. Besides that he's head of the Hyuuga clan, and has surely mastered its techniques to a standard that should be considered above Neji's. While Hiashi defeating Sage Mode Naruto in straight taijutsu is admittedly an iffy subject, I think Hiashi is generally more skilled at it.​​


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> KCM Naruto has speed but, as far as I'm concerned thats all he has. I don't remember him tangoing with Itachi for prolonged periods of time (though I could be wrong), and I've yet to see any overly-impressive maneuvers from him.



He matched Itachi in their little skirmish. His speed made up for Itachi's Sharingan precognition, but they appeared equally skilled.



> Because Lee isn't famed as Konoha's greatest taijutsu user, he has yet to use Morning Peacock or Afternoon Tiger, and he hasn't shown the same versatility Gai has shown with his taijutsu - where he can use both unarmed _and_ armed combat, and fight a veteran opponent by simply looking at their feet.



Lee has a 5 in the Databook, and that doesn't include Hachimon. As I said, even the Hidden Lotus is a much more powerful Taijutsu technique then anything Hiashi has demonstrated. The Hachimon techniques are incredibly hard to master. Lee had to work for them, so I consider them skills.



> Possessed a larger Kaiten than his nephew. He can use Vacuum Wall Palm by himself and on a huge scale, and with enough force to deflect a Juubi tail.



Ninjutsu. Not relevant to the thread.



> Besides that he's head of the Hyuuga clan, and has surely mastered its techniques to a standard that should be considered above Neji's. While Hiashi defeating Sage Mode Naruto in straight taijutsu is admittedly an iffy subject, I think Hiashi is generally more skilled at it.



Naruto's a legendary Perfect Sage utilizing a specific style taught to him by ancient toad sages, allowing the user to incorporate even the surround natural energy into their Taijutsu. They can't even miss their punches.

Sounds alot batter than "head of the Hyuuga clan". Your basing everything off hype, since Hiashi barely has any hand to hand showings, and yet he doesn't even win in that. Naruto outmaneuvered a Raikage _badly_, and disabled a Pain body with Taijutsu alone....without touching it. Hiashi doesn't compare.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 29, 2013)

Vice said:


> Lee's also a 5 in the databooks.



Fixed.



Ennoia said:


> Cant find the page but apparently the databook says Asuma is "Konoha's foremost skill in the village with close-ranged melee combat"



Probably takes into account his knuckle blades and Hien Jutsu, which are a part of his melee fighting style. Otherwise, it's just flat-out wrong.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Do his swords count as taijutsu?



Yea we really haven't seen him use his fists lol.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> In terms of Taijutsu skill:
> 
> *1. *Gai [It's stated in the Databook his the best Taijutsu user and knows all styles]
> *2. *Hiashi [He has a range of Taijutsu techniques that aren't conventional and limit him to close quarters - such as Kaiten and Air Palm]
> ...



This, almost exactly my opinion. Though i would add Tsunade, even if her taijutsu feats are not good enough as to call it as skilled as those above, she has a 5. I'd put her there, still not everybody can fight her in taijutsu because of her strenght and durability. But i guess that's not exactly taijutsu skill, though.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 29, 2013)

I forgot some people as stated in the OP feel free to add anyone that has good Taijutsu.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2013)

Actually, I lied, Hiashi's techniques are Taijutsu. Then I would place him behind Gai, and then Sage Naruto follows him.


----------



## XxXForgotenXxX (Jul 29, 2013)

probably Gai, KcM Naruto, Sasuke, Lee, Neji


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 29, 2013)

1) Itachi
2) Gai
2) Hiashi
3) Sage Mode Naruto
4) Ei/Sandaime Raikage
5) Killer Bee
6) Mifune
7) Tsunade
8) Rock Lee
9) Neji
10) Madara
11) Asuma
12) Hidan
13) Kakashi
14) Sasuke
15) Hiruzen
16) KCM Naruto
17) Nagato


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rocky said:


> False. _Kawazu Kumite_ is a style Naruto has mastered, but can only use in Sage Mode. His skill with that is obviously above his Base form skills.



It's more of an upgrade rather than outright skill.... It's more in line with Nagato's _Shurado_ powers or RM Naruto's Chakra Arms

By that merit Nagato should be ahead of Naruto as he had Gakido flat out dodge his SM enhanced punch and only got tagged due _Kawazu Kumite_, Which shoes Naruto was not skilled enough to land a blow on said path.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 29, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> It's more of an upgrade rather than outright skill.... It's more in line with Nagato's _Shurado_ powers or RM Naruto's Chakra Arms
> 
> By that merit Nagato should be ahead of Naruto as he had Gakido flat out dodge his SM enhanced punch and only got tagged due _Kawazu Kumite_, Which shoes Naruto was not skilled enough to land a blow on said path.



Joakim that logic, really?


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> It's more of an upgrade rather than outright skill.... It's more in line with Nagato's _Shurado_ powers or RM Naruto's Chakra Arms



No, it' a completely different Taijutsu style than what he uses in Base. Asura Path is a Ninjutsu. KCM Naruto's arms have not been classified, so it would be up to the OP.



> By that merit Nagato should be ahead of Naruto as he had Gakido flat out dodge his SM enhanced punch and only got tagged due _Kawazu Kumite_, Which shoes Naruto was not skilled enough to land a blow on said path.



This makes no sense. Kawazu Kumite is the style of Taijutsu that he uses, not a technique. A style, just as Gentle Fist is a style. Preta got his neck broken after he first exchange against Naruto using this style. How on earth is it more skilled.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 29, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> In terms of out right skill...
> 
> 1. Gai
> 2. Hiashi
> ...



this is the best list imo...saves me the trouble 

and for those who actually include _Samurai_Mifune_ & don't have him 3rd at the lowest...ur logic confounds me


----------



## Olympian (Jul 30, 2013)

Jad said:


> His also mastered a way to fight specifically by looking at the feet, something Asuma said that only Gai was able to do. Then you have his feats that speak for themselves in the Manga, I think that is one too many notches above Asuma.



To be more especific, Asuma conceeded that of the 3 there, Gai was the only one used to fight like that. But Gai also said that Asuma could/would have to learn it on the spot (meaning it`s something that can be learned) and picked Asuma (well, of course he did, the other was Kurenai).

Empty hand Gai > Asuma, no doubt. 

Weapons Asuma > Gai, thought. I think Asuma has shown more than enough in the manga that makes him quite profficient in his area.  Not that Gai is lousy with weapons, far from it, but Hien > Nunchucks.



Nikushimi said:


> Probably takes into account his knuckle blades and Hien Jutsu, which are a part of his melee fighting style. Otherwise, it's just flat-out wrong.



It should, Knuckles are used in melee. 

Even without using Futtun he was able to decimate a whole squad with those blades. I also think we should add up Tsunade, she`s pure Taijutsu, most of the time.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 30, 2013)

Olympian said:


> To be more especific, Asuma conceeded that of the 3 there, Gai was the only one used to fight like that. But Gai also said that Asuma could/would have to learn it on the spot (meaning it`s something that can be learned) and picked Asuma (well, of course he did, the other was Kurenai).
> 
> Empty hand Gai > Asuma, no doubt.
> 
> Weapons Asuma > Gai, thought. I think Asuma has shown more than enough in the manga that makes him quite profficient in his area.  Not that Gai is lousy with weapons, far from it, but Hien > Nunchucks.



What? Hien is ninjutsu. If we count an Asuma with his knuckle knifes against Gai with his nun-chucks without ninjutsu, Gai has the clear edge. If we count ninjutsu, Gai's gated moves (Taijutsu) would be very superior to Asuma's ninjutsu even.

Unless i'm missing the point of the conversation, Gai is above Asuma even with Hien, counting his gates.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 30, 2013)

The best CQC fighters in the manga are 

1. Killer Bee
2. Gai
3. Raikage
4. Naruto
5. Hiashi
6. Madara
7. Sasuke
8. Tsunade/Sakura
9. Itachi
10. Mifune 


Neji/Lee need more feats


----------



## Bonly (Jul 30, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> Rank based on who has the best Taijutsu
> 
> Using these Characters(I realize I may not have gotten all of them)
> 
> ...



Based on their showings:

Gai
Hiashi
Lee/Neji/Naruto
Itachi/Sasuke/Kakashi
Madara
B
Nagato


----------



## Axiom (Jul 30, 2013)

Kimimaro has a 5 in the DB in Taijutsu, easily reacted to 1st gate Lee, defeated that KB Horde without so much as a scratch, and he gets no love :<

Anyway if we include swordplay I'd probably go something like

1.Gai
2.Bee
3.Hiashi
4.Mifune
5.Itachi


----------



## crisler (Jul 30, 2013)

it's difficult to distiniguish taijutsu from ninjutsu...

kenjutsu/sharingan/gentle fist/gates they all have some vague things.

they all uses things other than their muscle: chakra, weapon, whatever...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2013)

Gai - Gates
Madara - feats
Sage Naruto - Frog Katas
Nagato - Demon Realm and feats as Pain
KCM Naruto - chakra arms
Killer Bee - swords and Nintaijutsu
Kakashi - in a Taijutsu battle, forced Itachi to use Ninjutsu
Hiashi - Assuming he's above Neji
Lee=Neji - Taijutsu specialists
Itachi - shown to be better than Sasuke
Sasuke - not shown that he can do much with against those who're really skilled with it


----------



## Olympian (Jul 30, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> What? Hien is ninjutsu.



The argument whether Hien counts as Ninjutsu is kind of old. It`s chakra flow, it`s not something he does with hand seals. Did the Databook ever cleared that?


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 30, 2013)

Olympian said:


> The argument whether Hien counts as Ninjutsu is kind of old. It`s chakra flow, it`s not something he does with hand seals. Did the Databook ever cleared that?



He's using fuuton to enhance the blade. He's using chakra. It's nothing diferent from a Raiton enhanced Kunai.

But even if it was not ninjutsu, how is this better than getting your arms on fire because of raw speed?


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rocky said:


> No, it' a completely different Taijutsu style than what he uses in Base. Asura Path is a Ninjutsu. KCM Naruto's arms have not been classified, so it would be up to the OP.



I know it's a different taijutsu style, but the fact the Kawazu Kumite stems from Senjutsu means it can't be correlated 100% to skill. 

ex. Base Gai and 7th Gate Gai have the same _skill_ in taijutsu as he doesn't magically become more adept at fighting, the difference occurs when the gates boost his reactions, speed, stamina... but his skill never changes (unless directly stated or shown)

It's no different then me magically putting on 30lbs of muscle instantly... sure I can hit harder but that doesn't mean I'm any better at hitting



Rocky said:


> This makes no sense. Kawazu Kumite is the style of Taijutsu that he uses, not a technique. A style, just as Gentle Fist is a style. Preta got his neck broken after he first exchange against Naruto using this style. How on earth is it more skilled.



It's a style that revolves around an augmentation as does the gentle fist, which means by default we have to take that into consideration. 

Gakido had it's neck broken because A) Nagato only dodged the fist and was completely ignorant of Naruto's SM enhancements of _Kawazu Kumite_... or B) Naruto purposely missed Gakido's head to land his ghost punch 

We saw that he was capable of reacting and defending when he had Tendo block SM Naruto's kick, so skill wise Nagato is comparable to Naruto, where the problem occurred is SM Naruto had such a comical physical advantage, the best Nagato's paths could do is block shots regardless if he could keep up or not. 





The only way to compare *skill* fairly, would be to put everyone in base.... remove any upgrades that positively compound the users skill (like Sharingan, SM etc)... and then argue who would come out on top.


----------



## Olympian (Jul 31, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> He's using fuuton to enhance the blade. He's using chakra. It's nothing diferent from a Raiton enhanced Kunai.
> 
> But even if it was not ninjutsu, how is this better than getting your arms on fire because of raw speed?



Try to punch towards enchanted blades and see what happens.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 31, 2013)

Style wise?

Hiashi/Neji
Kimimaro/Mifune

In terms of style, Jyuken is the best, since it has a superb offence and defence, and range to boot.  It bypasses durability, and destroys chakra constructs.

Mifune's iado style stops ninjutsu, and since it involves fighting without looking at your opponent, most genjutsu as well.  So the opponent has to fight a quick draw and sword master with a chakra flowed blade with only taijutsu.  His style also has blade beams for range.

Kimimaro has a total body defense, and his entire body is a weapon he can call on command.  You can even shoot bone bullets.

Skill wise?

Guy/drunk Lee
Mifune/Killer Bee/Kimimaro

Guy is just the taijutsu master of the series, and Lee is also a master, and more so when drunk.

Mifune sword fights like the blind swordsman, and has perfect technique as well as what I said above.  Pulling that off takes ungodly skill.

Killer Bee has an unpredictable and physically impossible style of whirling raiton blades that butchers people.  It's overwhelming and extremely effective, and it's probably not something anyone can or would be able to do.

Kimimaro got a lot of hype from Orochimaru and Lee, and wasn't sealed by Mifune of all people, even after being assisted by KCM Naruto.  

I left out a lot, duh.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2013)

Was it stated that Neji surpassed the entire Hyuga clan?  In which case wouldn't that put him above Hiashi?


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 31, 2013)

Olympian said:


> Try to punch towards enchanted blades and see what happens.



Oh, right.


----------



## Midnight789 (Aug 1, 2013)

so glad to see Gai getting the respect he truly deserves!!! it brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Jad (Aug 2, 2013)

Olympian said:


> To be more especific, Asuma conceeded that of the 3 there, Gai was the only one used to fight like that. But Gai also said that Asuma could/would have to learn it on the spot (meaning it`s something that can be learned) and picked Asuma (well, of course he did, the other was Kurenai).
> 
> Empty hand Gai > Asuma, no doubt.
> 
> Weapons Asuma > Gai, thought. I think Asuma has shown more than enough in the manga that makes him quite profficient in his area.  Not that Gai is lousy with weapons, far from it, but Hien > Nunchucks.



I also believe Hien > Nunchucks. But just because you got the best shoes on, doesn't mean your going to run better then me.

Gai is still the more skilled Taijutsu expert, and with his insane reflexes, speed (and let's assume full knowledge), and strength, I just don't believe Asuma can beat him. 

You have to remember, Gai was able to move in-between a _kamui _warp of his nunchuku's to allow Naruto to jump over him [1]. Kamui is very fast, Obito dodges fast guys for a living by_ kamui _warping entire sections of his body to avoid people like Ei and Naruto from blitzing him. So a pair of nuncuku's would be no different. So Gai should be able to comfortably react, dodge, and counter Asuma - much like he did to Obito - the very same person who nearly warped Naruto [2]. Also look at that panel, and this one also [3], he rather warp from Gai's hits then successfully absorb Naruto or Gai. That should signify how strong Gai's base strength is and how wary Obito was of it. 

I believe one hit from Gai's nunchuku's, and let's for argument sake say he doesn't get knocked out, would be enough of a foothold to barrage him with more attacks. In essence, Gai would only need one hit to end Asuma only because I believe he can react, dodge and counter based on the evidence.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 2, 2013)

*1.)* _Bee_ - He shares a few of his moves with his brother, now he's added Samehada to his arsenal, and the Seven Swords Dance where Bee spins around like a buzz-saw was so unpredictable it was overwhelming even for the Sharingan, so that scores highly for me, in addition to Bee being a powerhouse and a tank.

*2.)* _Maito Gai_ - Guy is here because he's tier 5, and has mastered at the very least two styles (his regular style as well as his "look at the feet" style) of hand-to-hand. What's more, he's well versed in the usage of various bladeless weapons as well, and we’ve also seen him snatch one of the seven blades, the greatsword Samehada, and try to use it against Kisame. He's _Mr. Taijutsu_ of Narutoverse. Having great speed and strength helps, too.

*3.)* _Tsunade_ - Tsunade is here because she's tier 5 in Taijutsu, and has at least two if not three different fighting styles; evasion oriented, _Byakugō_ pile-driving, and we can reasonably assume she started with something else before she came up with the medic rules. Back when she was 20 years out of practice we still saw her pulling sneaky stuff everywhere and not missing her openings when she stole Naruto's stuff while drunk without moving from her spot, feinting for _Ranshinshō_, and shutting up Manda. Her body naturally being super tough stuff helps her a great deal, and she's shown that she's willing to alter the terrain itself to her advantage, too.

*4.)* _Hiashi Hyūga_ - Hiashi is a bigger, better, and more experienced Neji, and Neji has an incredible stylistic advantage over most, which as Hinata showed us in the Chūnin exams, you can still use even without chakra. Poking someone, physically, in their nervous system was shown by Haku to be effective, (and possible without any necessity for the _Byakugan_) and palm strikes still hurt like crap, as well as attacks to vitals like to the neck and throat and solar plexus. Possessing almost 360 vision means a lot in an encounter where your opposition outnumbers you, but not so much in a one-on-one confrontation, where you can just keep your eyes on them.

*5.)* _Ay_ - Ay has very strong finishers, and he can skate on his super body to tank most people's blows, so (especially cloaked) he can tank strikes and smack them anyway or grab them for the coup de grace as we saw with Sasuke. Wrestling moves are especially effective in fiction, which is why we see Bee borrowing from his older brother.

*6.)* _Sage Mode Naruto_ – Naruto was able to dance with Itachi up close (different mode I know, but he didn’t pull any maneuvers he couldn’t also pull in Sage Mode) and the _Kawazu Kumite_ Sage Mode Naruto has comes with "ghost punching" which apparently goes undetected even by magic eyes until it's already struck, which is a really neat ability to have when fighting up close and personal.

*7.)* _Mifune_ - Boasts a remarkable amount of precision behind his _Iai_ slashes, enough that attempts at forming hand-seals are rendered useless, and he never even stains his sword with blood when he cuts the opponent down. Apparently he can even tell how skilled of a swordsman someone is after a single clash as we saw against Sasuke and Hanzo. I think he has a higher lethality than the others below him.

*8.)* _Hiruzen Sarutobi_ - Hiruzen himself was sorted into tier 5, so he’s clearly supposed to be very impressive, easily seen in him sneaking explosive tags onto his opponents even in the moment that he's taking hits. Considering that he also wields the size and shape-shifting adamantine staff form of Enma who can even sprout extra limbs to help him out in close quarters, with which he disarmed Orochimaru while exhausted, he gets put next to Mifune.

*9.)* _Madara Uchiha_ – Even if given only who he is, I can’t see Madara being placed any lower than this. Madara is just one of those characters you can expect to be a full-fledged master in every ninja art. We have seen glimpses while he was casually tearing through the fodder, when he confiscated a dropped blade and started using it better than the person he took it from, then back-kicked another person into several.

*10.)* _Neji Hyūga_ - See Hiashi. I don't think we were given any indication that his advantage over Lee had changed either.

*11.)* _Rock Lee_ - He is a mini-Gai, Neji's rival, and natural practitioner of _Suiken_, so he belongs next to Neji.

*12.)* _Itachi Uchiha_ - _Sharingan_ prediction is great. Itachi has also outmaneuvered both Kakashi and Sasuke on multiple occasions: stopping and disabling _Chidori_, forcing eye contact with Kakashi after his surprise attack, evading and simultaneously flipping Sasuke, etc, so he's just above them.

*13.)* _Kakashi Hatake_ – Kakashi seemed to fare better against Hidan than his close-quarters specialist companion Asuma did. Kakashi has gotten also the upper hand against Sasuke in Taijutsu, and although I think that's partly because of fatigue from the Danzō fight kicking in it is still there.

*14.)* _Asuma Sarutobi_ – When he wasn’t trying to block for Kurenai, Asuma gained the upper hand against Kisame up close and caused the latter to resort to Suitons after his swipes missed and he was cut across his cheek. I'm just guesstimating with him, though.

*15.)* _Sasuke Uchiha_ - The _Sharingan_’s prediction helps him, and Sasuke has shown to perceive and take advantage of openings well against Ay, even if he didn't get anywhere with it. At the same time though, he often takes the first hit- Itachi, Kakashi, Danzō, and ate a counter against Ay. In at least two of those cases, he had the range advantage due to his sword and wasn't having physical problems either (he didn’t use his sword against Ay and was probably suffering from fatigue against Kakashi so I won’t yet say 3). The databook gives him a 3.5 as well, a full tier above average, but it seems like he's not quite up there with the others in skill quite yet.

*16.)* _Nagato Uzumaki_ – Is here because I can’t remember anything he did.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2013)

Decent list for the most part, but how on earth can you not put Gai first? The dude has mastered this form of combat and still has more in reserve (the final gate); Bee's fighting is unpredictable, and it did manage to catch Sasuke off guard, but keep in mind the latter was still inexperienced with the Mangekyo-Sharingan and taijutsu isn't exactly his forte. I thought this list was supposed to be strictly taijutsu though.

And both Kakashi and Itachi are equals in taijutsu as evidenced by the manga-you say that Itachi outmaneuvered him, but Kakashi himself had no problems evading Itachi's attack-not to mention it was his plan to capture Itachi's attention in the first place. Kakashi is highly-proficient in CQC-just look how he handled version two Jinjuriki and  Akatasuki's leader.


----------



## Jad (Aug 2, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Decent list for the most part, but how on earth can you not put Gai first? The dude has mastered this form of combat and still has more in reserve (the final gate); Bee's fighting is unpredictable, and it did manage to catch Sasuke off guard, but keep in mind the latter was still inexperienced with the Mangekyo-Sharingan and taijutsu isn't exactly his forte. I thought this list was supposed to be strictly taijutsu though.
> 
> And both Kakashi and Itachi are equals in taijutsu as evidenced by the manga-you say that Itachi outmaneuvered him, but Kakashi himself had no problems evading Itachi's attack-not to mention it was his plan to capture Itachi's attention in the first place. Kakashi is highly-proficient in CQC-just look how he handled version two Jinjuriki and  Akatasuki's leader.



Damn - Santoryu - you made me remember, I forgot Kakashi landed a bunch of hits on the Jinchuuriki before they could tag him. Sorry E-tach fans, I may need to throw Kakashi above him now.

But then again, Itachi does have those amazing hand speeds of his when he flings Kunai's and Shurikens.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 2, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Was it stated that Neji surpassed the entire Hyuga clan?  In which case wouldn't that put him above Hiashi?



They said that in the databook, but when they fought together, Hiashi didn't seem to struggle with his rotation, and his airpalms were stronger than Neji and Hinata's combined.  

We didn't get to see how he did in standard non-special attack Hyuuga style taijutsu though, so Neji might be better at that, and maybe at 64 palms?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 2, 2013)

1 - Guy
2 - Lee
3 - Killer B
4 - Neji
5 - Hiashi
6 - Itachi
7 - Madara
8 - Kakashi
9 - Naruto
10 - Nagato
11 - Sasuke


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 2, 2013)

Rocky said:


> He matched Itachi in their little skirmish. His speed made up for Itachi's Sharingan precognition, but they appeared equally skilled.



What does that prove, though? KCM Naruto nor Itachi did anything overly impressive or technical taijutsu-wise during their brief scuffle. He blocked a few punches and dodged a punch/kick [1] I mean its not like he's bad at taijutsu, but there's no reason to put him up there with the experts of the series whenever all he's really got going for him is speed. Against Sasuke, Itachi could use a plethora of projectiles weaponry at an alarmingly fast speed, he could perform grapples to out-manuever Sasuke, and he could land actual hits on him too. Against an opponent as fast as KCM Naruto granted he probably couldn't do any of those things, but it doesn't change the fact that Itachi has shown to be more skilled in taijutsu elsewhere in the manga.



> Lee has a 5 in the Databook, and that doesn't include Hachimon. As I said, even the Hidden Lotus is a much more powerful Taijutsu technique then anything Hiashi has demonstrated. The Hachimon techniques are incredibly hard to master. Lee had to work for them, so I consider them skills.



Lee hasn't shown any Hachimon techniques that surpass the 64 Palms technique. If we're talking straight taijutsu here - with no Byakugan, then obviously Lee's style dominates, but it isn't advanced enough from what we know or are led to believe to think that it would exceed the taijutsu of the Hyuuga's clan leader.



> Ninjutsu. Not relevant to the thread.



Fair enough.



> Naruto's a legendary Perfect Sage utilizing a specific style taught to him by ancient toad sages, allowing the user to incorporate even the surround natural energy into their Taijutsu. They can't even miss their punches.
> 
> Sounds a lot batter than "head of the Hyuuga clan".



But Sage Mode isn't a technique specific to taijutsu. It enhances _everything_. Furthermore, once in Sage Mode you barely have to rely on prediction skills, evasive manuevers, grapples or general CQC tactics, because you've been given super speed, super strength, and super durability without even knowing a thing about taijutsu. Hiashi specialises in taijutsu, and to get as good as he did, he did training _specific_ to taijutsu. Naruto did something that had nothing to do with increasing his taijutsu skills, in order to increase his taijutsu skills. He may have a super CQC boost but he still knows very little about the skill compared to Hiashi - thats why I'd place Hiashi above him.

That being said, I placed Hiashi above him in the knowledge that his Kaiten, Air Wall Palm etc. were also taijutsu. They are part of his close combat style, but they aren't taijutsu in themselves. Under that premise, SM Naruto is better since Hiashi is limited to just dodging and parrying blows.



> Your basing everything off hype, since Hiashi barely has any hand to hand showings, and yet he doesn't even win in that. Naruto outmaneuvered a Raikage _badly_, and disabled a Pain body with Taijutsu alone....*without touching it*. Hiashi doesn't compare.



His style means he can kill people without touching them, don't rub it off as some kind of Chuck Norris-esque act of God. And anyway, there's nothing wrong with using hype, especially not whenever he has a 5 in the Databook, and is head of the supposedly strongest clan in Konoha (who excel in CQC). At any rate, Hiashi's style means he can OHKO too, and including Kaiten and his CQC ninjutsu, he can easily repel and blast away attacks as powerful as Juubi tails. He also has more knowledge on taijutsu. Based on the Hiashi _I_ had put into my tier list, I feel putting him above SM Naruto was a justified decision.​​


----------



## -JT- (Aug 2, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> They said that in the databook, but when they fought together, Hiashi didn't seem to struggle with his rotation, and his airpalms were stronger than Neji and Hinata's combined.
> 
> We didn't get to see how he did in standard non-special attack Hyuuga style taijutsu though, so Neji might be better at that, and maybe at 64 palms?



True, true. Air Palm is the thing that threw me, but maybe Neji is better in pure taijutsu, while Hiashi is better at the magical ninjutsu side of things.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Aug 2, 2013)

Gai is the strongest in H2H and he can increase his strenght to a point where he is just leagues above any Kage level(according to hype), if he activates gates of death.


----------



## Vaerya (Aug 2, 2013)

For piece of mind, but why are Tsnuade and Sakura in the list?


----------



## Krippy (Aug 2, 2013)

Killer Bee 
Guy/Hiashi 
Madara
Lee/Neji 
Kakashi=Naruto=Itachi=Sasuke 
Nagato

Don't see a taijutsu gap between those 4 so they are pretty much equals imo


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 2, 2013)

I have no doubts that Gai is the best taijutsu fighter in the series.

Hard to rank all those though, Lee is supposed to be very high. Naruto learned some taijutsu from Fukasaku and has shown considerable skill.
There's also the scores in the databook.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 3, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Decent list for the most part, but how on earth can you not put Gai first? The dude has mastered this form of combat and still has more in reserve (the final gate);



Well part of it is probably because I was more than half-asleep.

Good question. I was juggling Gai and Bee back and forth between first and second place, and just wound up posting it while Bee was in first, because that swords dance is something that I think less people would be able to perform than Gai's maneuvers with his weapons so far and it kind of looks like a hip-hop dance.



> Bee's fighting is unpredictable, and it did manage to catch Sasuke off guard, but keep in mind the latter was still inexperienced with the Mangekyo-Sharingan and taijutsu isn't exactly his forte.



Overwhelming the 3-tomoe is still one heck of a feat, I'm not sure what Sasuke's mastery over the _Mangekyō's_ jutsus had to do with it, but Itachi who _is_ experienced with the _Mangekyō_ opted to dart off in the other direction when Bee used the dance, which I would assume was because he knew he would have also been overwhelmed in close-proximity.



> I thought this list was supposed to be strictly taijutsu though.



You would think so by looking at the thread title, but then people with zero non-weapon feats like Mifune are on the list, so I included weapons of anyone who uses them routinely in close-quarters.



> And both Kakashi and Itachi are equals in taijutsu as evidenced by the manga-you say that Itachi outmaneuvered him, but Kakashi himself had no problems evading Itachi's attack-not to mention it was his plan to capture Itachi's attention in the first place.



Well, the punch Kakashi ducked turned into a grab that caught him, at which point Itachi was able to force Kakashi to lock eyes with him. The little exclamation for surprise is there as well, so I don't think being grabbed and made to lock eyes was part of Kakashi's plan even though capturing his attention was. Distractions are nicer the longer they last, after all.



> Kakashi is highly-proficient in CQC-just look how he handled version two Jinjuriki and  Akatasuki's leader.



And I don't at all deny that he is.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that MP would outmaneuver Sasuke in a much more embarassing way than Bee's eight swords .


----------

